# 2003 Audi A6 2.7T automatic transmission



## office2008a (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys! Could anyone tell me how to check transmission oil level? I've got the car salvaged to the front end and some oil leaked from the radiator. I think I need to add up some oil but cannot see how to check transmission oil. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T automatic transmission (office2008a)*

Here is the best link that I have found. 
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_....html
It is in an A8 but same principal.
Anything else?


----------



## office2008a (Dec 24, 2008)

But in A6 2.7T I cannot find check bolt anywhere


----------

